# Happy Thanksgiving Cheftalk!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi everyone old Rook here wishing you and yours a very Happy and safe Thanksgiving holiday. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll add my wishes for a safe, happy and delicious day for everyone celebrating this U.S. holiday.










Mezzaluna


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Feliz Thanksgiving!!!
pan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The turkey is in, the sides are ready, the cheese tray is ready, the wine is chillin, the pie is baked. All that's left to do is make a fire, put on my slippers, have a drink and a toast to all of you!

Happy Turkey day!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Short,
A big Hispanic gathering.
Well we stopped by to wish a Happy Thanksgiving this morning, right after our burgular alarm went off-another story-. They were just getting around to making the mole with the turkey. Mexicans really do not like to eat turkey, so they make mole out of their free turkeys to try to be more Americanized. I told Javier that I would help him clean up his kitchen a little bit. Off to the side of the counter was a paper towel with two chunks of breast meat cut out of the raw turkey breast. I asked him what it was and he told me in Spanish that he had a heck of a time getting those anti-theft things out of the Turkey. I rolled them in my hands to find the pop-up timers:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
this is a true story


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That's funny!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Anti-Theft! Pan your kidding right? Thats the best one of the day right there.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rook,
It's absolutely true.
He just had never seen one. I'm thinking turkey is the only food with this in it.
Anyway, I'm sure we will all get a kick out of it today when we get in:lol: 
Closed today, but everyone comes in. I cook lunch, we all decorate the shop.
One of our favorite days. All the children in too.
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks again to Panini and Momoreg for help with the chocolate truffle tart. It was fabulous!! :lips:


----------

